# Luft67



## Luft67 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi, just found this site, and it looks pretty cool, so I figured I'd join.
About myself, my main intrest in aviation is German WW2 stuff, especially anything Luft '46 stuff. I like making models of German WW2 planes, along with reading German WW2 pilot's bios. I also read some WW1 stuff. My favorite German biography is actually the Red Baron's autobioghraphy that he wrote about a month or so before he was killed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2008)

G'Day mate welcome to the forum!


----------



## magnocain (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 7, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 7, 2008)

HI have fun on the forum.


----------



## pete_madi (Jul 9, 2008)

welcome to a hole lot of fun and info


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jul 9, 2008)

Ja, willkommen!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 9, 2008)

hi


----------



## Karl Sitts (Jul 9, 2008)

Luft67 said:


> Hi, just found this site, and it looks pretty cool, so I figured I'd join.
> About myself, my main intrest in aviation is German WW2 stuff, especially anything Luft '46 stuff. I like making models of German WW2 planes, along with reading German WW2 pilot's bios. I also read some WW1 stuff. My favorite German biography is actually the Red Baron's autobioghraphy that he wrote about a month or so before he was killed.


Luft 67, Enjoy yourself here. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Billphillippi (Jul 13, 2008)

Just thought I would throw this out there. I'm an avid modeler of WW2 aircraft, but one thing I have not been able to put a finger on (or get an answer to) is, When were the P-47D's Exhaust Supercharger doors ever closed?? I'm wishing to build a Normandy version in flight, but do not know if "closing the doors" (on the lateral sides of the fuselage) is appropriate for "in-flight" replication. Thanking you in advance for any help on this matter. Bill Phillippi


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Jul 14, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to the forum...


----------

